# Why?



## wiresmom (Dec 22, 2014)

I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Use them in the bathroom too, a lighter cotton, so soft or else tougher as an exfoliant. After the sink duty and faded they become floor scrubbers, they last forever even on ceramic tile, then off to the shop as an oil rag and then into the shop wood stove as a starter! 
The one thing I have been thanked the most for is, the tinier face cloths for babies, most are just too big and sloppy! A sock weight cotton, takes no time at all to knit just a garter stitch one and they wash easy and dry quick!
They do not take a really long time to do and are very portable for knitting away. Of course hats and mittens etc work too and are nice gifts!


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

When I was young and learning to knit, a dishcloth started at the corner and knitted diagonally was what Mom used to teach me to increase and decrease stitches. I have made them for years, given probably hundreds as gifts...I also make them in lighter weight cotton yarn and use them as washclothes. They wear beautifully, can't recall that I ever threw one away because it had worn out, though sometimes because they are stained. I like to think that I have saved a lot of trees as I seldom use paper towels. But that's just me.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

It's just something to do when you can't think of anything else to do. Besides, they do make good quick gifts and can be used as kind of doilies if you don't want to use them as dishcloths; especially if made with yarn other than 100% cotton.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


----------



## dearyou37 (Jul 6, 2014)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


Many people don't like one time use/disposable products and find them wasteful. Using dish cloths rather than paper towels or sponges that just end up in landfills is better for the environment.

I don't knit dish cloths myself, but I can see the appeal. I would assume they're quick and fun to knit, you can make them simple or fancy and intricate, and cotton yarn is fairly inexpensive and you can get several from one skein. They're also useful, and probably save people money on paper towels.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

wiresmom - I feel the same as you do. To my knowledge I have never seen any of our friends knitting dishcloths!! I have bought microfibre cloths for my dishes and I certainly won't be using anything else. I have been using them for years and they have still not needed replacing and I use a clean one every day - just toss them in the washing machine and dry them in the sun.
I use microfibre cloths for all my cleaning.
I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I think they are popular because they knit up quick and you can practice stitches, they are bigger than a swatch, and practical as well.

I like to make felted hotpads, knit in wool, double the size I want, add a hanging loop, and felt in the washer with hot water and a pair of tennis shoes.

Wool is a good insulator and fire resistant!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great way to try out a pattern, you can always use the mistake, last almost forever, 100% cotton mixed with nylon net makes for a great scrubby. Plus not wasteful like disposables are.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


And they won't if it has acrylic mixed in it. Has to be either cotton or linen.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


Me too. Running for the hills.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I love my hand knit dishrags and I use the knit on the diagonal Grandma's Favorite style. They're mindless knitting when that's what I need. They are just scrubby enough to really do a good job. They're far more absorbent than anything else I've used. I prefer worsted weight yarn for dishrags and a thinner one for washcloths. Using a hand knit washcloth is just so much nicer. I want more of them! The darned things just don't wear out in the kitchen, my washcloths are still pretty new, none over a year old yet. They should last at least as well as the dishrags.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dearyou37 said:


> Many people don't like one time use/disposable products and find them wasteful. Using dish cloths rather than paper towels or sponges that just end up in landfills is better for the environment.
> 
> I don't knit dish cloths myself, but I can see the appeal. I would assume they're quick and fun to knit, you can make them simple or fancy and intricate, and cotton yarn is fairly inexpensive and you can get several from one skein. They're also useful, and probably save people money on paper towels.


I hate working with cotton so they have zero appeal to me.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


Well great having all those at your finger tip and in thelong run cheaper when you buy the yarn on cones. Then there is something more that can be done with them other than cleaning. I have seen where they were turned into afghans.. yep cotton afghans. Is the mystery solved yet.. NO? It is good learning of differnt stitches for beginners. And useable afterwards. How is that Mystery now?


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I dishcloths for dusting.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Place mats, table runners, bath rugs. To me the list is almost endless. Good mindless knitting.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> And they won't if it has acrylic mixed in it. Has to be either cotton or linen.


It was 100% cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> It was 100% cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills.


Wonder what it was treated with? I have had some that definitely needed washed before they became absorbent.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> wiresmom - I feel the same as you do. To my knowledge I have never seen any of our friends knitting dishcloths!! I have bought microfibre cloths for my dishes and I certainly won't be using anything else. I have been using them for years and they have still not needed replacing and I use a clean one every day - just toss them in the washing machine and dry them in the sun.
> I use microfibre cloths for all my cleaning.
> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


Right behind you, love my microfibers.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> wiresmom - I feel the same as you do. To my knowledge I have never seen any of our friends knitting dishcloths!! I have bought microfibre cloths for my dishes and I certainly won't be using anything else. I have been using them for years and they have still not needed replacing and I use a clean one every day - just toss them in the washing machine and dry them in the sun.
> I use microfibre cloths for all my cleaning.
> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


Really? Why?
I use the micro sparingly cause they feel weird on my skin and always seem to stick to any roughness. Thank heavens producers give us plenty of choices cause if I had to live on a nylon planet I would be squirrelly. The feel and noise of nylon is the same to me as the chalkboard to some. Never let the boys have nylon winter gear in the vehicle! My DIL is a Laboratory Scientist and cannot stand cotton balls or swabs!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are good for practicing new designs. Make good items to have in the car to clean the windows etc.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I do genuinely love the dishcloths and tawashis/scrubbies, but I _really_ love double knitting hotpads or pot holders. That double thick, yet easily manipulated potholder is more useful to me than a big fat oven glove.

But this whole thread kind of points out yet again that we're all just different. Maybe it's partly the difference in people who kind of like a homemade feel to things (that would be me) and those who do not (my daughter).


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I hadn't knit for about 40 years and they were a great way to get me back to the terms and stitches. my daughters use hand embroidered dishtowels as Handtowels but would shoot anyone who dared touch their dishcloths. :O)


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

My husband prefers the knit wash clothes for bathing over the store bought ones.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mrssnakeboy said:


> My husband prefers the knit wash clothes for bathing over the store bought ones.


 :thumbup: I love them. Toss in the washer, and you have a never-ending supply of wipe-ups/dish cloths/dish towels in colors and patterns I like.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I use them as washcloths, dishcloths, coasters,potholders, under plants, and just about everywhere. My sister-in-law always wants them and so does a friend. I never have any for myself. My husband thought they were dumb until he showered with one.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

I crochet and knit with a group that makes wadhcloths to put in packets for homeless and people in shelters. (We also do scarves, hats, blankets, baby booties, etc.)


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> wiresmom - I feel the same as you do. To my knowledge I have never seen any of our friends knitting dishcloths!! I have bought microfibre cloths for my dishes and I certainly won't be using anything else. I have been using them for years and they have still not needed replacing and I use a clean one every day - just toss them in the washing machine and dry them in the sun.
> I use microfibre cloths for all my cleaning.
> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


I would change my circle of friends if I thought that they would be insulted by something that I had taken the time to make for them.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


I make dishcloths and charity knits as do a lot of knitters. I use cotton knitted dishcloths which I made three years ago and they still look good now. The problem with disposable items is that they all go into landfill so I would rather dispose of as little as possible.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

minkeyswife said:


> I crochet and knit with a group that makes wadhcloths to put in packets for homeless and people in shelters. (We also do scarves, hats, blankets, baby booties, etc.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


I felt like this about knitted dishcloths for years. Then someone gave me one as a gift - after using it, I got it. I knit up a few of my own. In fact I choose the knitted cloths over the microfiber cloths whenever I clean.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I thought the same way you do until I tried one. 
I have some that I crochet. 
But, I have a big stack that my aunt knitted. I get them every year at her church bazaar.
I love them. Now, I would not use the ones that you get in the stores.
She used Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream cotton to make hers.
But, trying them changed my mind and I love them.
Dick


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I knitting over 40 dishcloths this year for presents. 

My third youngest niece who is 20 got 2 as part of her gift (family mystery exchange), she held them up and asked what were they. I said guess, her reply was - doilies or dust cloths. Meanwhile her parents were laughing, my sister said that she claims to be allergic to doing dishes even with rubber gloves.

I made some for my DD and another niece with their initials on them, 2 different cancer ones and the fin round kind. They were both pleased with their gifts.

I also made 17 with initials for a group I belong to but they haven't received them yet.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have people begging me to make them dishcloths...and I prefer to use them myself also..they are also my take along knitting. quick ,easy and pretty.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are a good way of practising new stitches too.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have purchased dish cloths. Yes they are cheap and yes they are just tossed. Purchased ones sometimes make it through 3 or 4 uses before getting holes in them and needing tossing. I now only use the dish cloths that I make. Some of my dish cloths are over 20 years old and just now starting to get thread bare. Once the ends start fraying so they no longer look pretty enough to hang in my kitchen they get moved to my hubby's rag box for washing the truck and RV. Some of his hand knitted and crocheted rags are over 30 years old.
Don't think anything that is manufactured in mass can stand up to that.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate anything "disposable"


----------



## Hanner4 (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't knit them myself but love to get them as gifts from my friends who knit! Lol


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I probably make close to 100 dishcloths a year. 2-3 dozen go to our local scout troop for their big fund raiser. The woman in charge tells me they sell out almost as soon as they are placed for sale. I have a friend who uses them for dishes, then swears by them for cleaning grubby grand children, then they become cleaning cloths then finally she uses them for really yucky jobs like cleaning the bird bath. Another friend keeps having hers "appropriated" by her adult children. Last time I saw her she told me another appropriation story so I promised her some for each of her 5 children. I have 6-10 friends and former coworkers who either ask or hint for more. When I first give a batch to someone I generally give nine cloths one for each day of the week and a couple spares. I use them one day then throw them in the wash, no need to worry about bacterial growth like you do sponges (no dishwasher so I need cloths not sponges). A plus for me that they ARE mindless (mine are all garter stitch with a single crochet edge). I live an hours drive from the closest city, so many are knit in the car when we go to town to run errands, a complicated pattern just doesn't work in the car. They are great projects for waiting rooms since they can be quickly stuffed in a knitting bag with no worries of losing your place. When I was working they were great for decompressing after a hectic shift when I was too tired to even think about anything more complicated. My SO likes TV shows that I find distracting so if a show is distracting I can either leave the room or work on something mindless. Since I don't see enough of him as it is, I'll choose mindless knitting (he works, I don't, so when he wants to watch tv he gets the remote, I can watch what I want when he is not home).
And that is why I knit wash/dishcloths.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit washcloths for my kids and grandsons. They are the only ones they use!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

After finishing a hat I had enough ultra pima cotton yarn to make a dishcloth. My first. That yarn made a lovely dishcloth and was wonderful to work with. A tip....keep a couple of inches of fresh cool water in your sink and leave the cloth in it. It will stay fresh smelling and no it won't fall apart.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> I probably make close to 100 dishcloths a year. 2-3 dozen go to our local scout troop for their big fund raiser. The woman in charge tells me they sell out almost as soon as they are placed for sale. I have a friend who uses them for dishes, then swears by them for cleaning grubby grand children, then they become cleaning cloths then finally she uses them for really yucky jobs like cleaning the bird bath. Another friend keeps having hers "appropriated" by her adult children. Last time I saw her she told me another appropriation story so I promised her some for each of her 5 children. I have 6-10 friends and former coworkers who either ask or hint for more. When I first give a batch to someone I generally give nine cloths one for each day of the week and a couple spares. I use them one day then throw them in the wash, no need to worry about bacterial growth like you do sponges (no dishwasher so I need cloths not sponges). A plus for me that they ARE mindless (mine are all garter stitch with a single crochet edge). I live an hours drive from the closest city, so many are knit in the car when we go to town to run errands, a complicated pattern just doesn't work in the car. They are great projects for waiting rooms since they can be quickly stuffed in a knitting bag with no worries of losing your place. When I was working they were great for decompressing after a hectic shift when I was too tired to even think about anything more complicated. My SO likes TV shows that I find distracting so if a show is distracting I can either leave the room or work on something mindless. Since I don't see enough of him as it is, I'll choose mindless knitting (he works, I don't, so when he wants to watch tv he gets the remote, I can watch what I want when he is not home).
> And that is why I knit wash/dishcloths.


Well said and I totally agree!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it is an American/Canadian thing. Same as knitting socks. This question has been asked before and it shows how different we are in our choices. I read all the comments and find it interesting to hear other peoples' views and opinions.


----------



## AlettaRW (Oct 13, 2014)

They are great projects for learning new patterns and techniques, and then they look pretty drying on my dish drain. Also, we just started using them on our non-stick frying pans as they don't ruin the finish. They make nice little gifts, too.

To me, knitting is as much, if not more, about the process than it is about the finished product.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I tried one once that someone made for me and I didn't feel it absorbed as a dishcloth. I felt it just pushed the water around. I have made pot holders out of recycled cotton from a sweater that I picked up from Goodwill. I have lots more yarn to make more.


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

In knit ones with three crosses on them and give them to new Christians when we go to our religious retreats. I tell them to use them and to always think of Gods greatest gift to them. I've had many nice replys from those that recieved them.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well great having all those at your finger tip and in thelong run cheaper when you buy the yarn on cones. Then there is something more that can be done with them other than cleaning. I have seen where they were turned into afghans.. yep cotton afghans. Is the mystery solved yet.. NO? It is good learning of differnt stitches for beginners. And useable afterwards. How is that Mystery now?


KPer's say practice new stitches making dish cloths. There are only two stitches, knit and purl with variations in the way they are knit.
I don't knit dishcloths or socks. I will not put my time into something that has to go in the washer every time it is used.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Rosette said:


> I think it is an American/Canadian thing. Same as knitting socks. This question has been asked before and it shows how different we are in our choices. I read all the comments and find it interesting to hear other peoples' views and opinions.


That is interesting! What do you in the UK use? By the way, I use sponges mostly, my mother always used dishcloths. Many of my friends do knit them, now I'm thinking I should too!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

1. They last forever ( still using one made 17 years ago 2. They are great for practicing a new pattern and checking gauge. 3. They make great baby gifts, housewarming presents. 4. They are quick to make and a great scrap user upper. 5. They are easy to start and stop....so they are my go to project for any hurry up and wait appointments.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I have a summer house and use a bunch of dishcloths made in heavier yarn as trivets and coasters. Also have made some longer ones as towels and pot holders. No breakage if they drop to the ground - easy to wash. Sometime I give them away to guests if they compliment me on them so they have a souvenir of the weekend.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I wondered the same thing myself. I'd rather make wearble items but to each his (or her) own.

quote=wiresmom]I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.[/quote]


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Use them in the bathroom too, a lighter cotton, so soft or else tougher as an exfoliant. After the sink duty and faded they become floor scrubbers, they last forever even on ceramic tile, then off to the shop as an oil rag and then into the shop wood stove as a starter!
> The one thing I have been thanked the most for is, the tinier face cloths for babies, most are just too big and sloppy! A sock weight cotton, takes no time at all to knit just a garter stitch one and they wash easy and dry quick!
> They do not take a really long time to do and are very portable for knitting away. Of course hats and mittens etc work too and are nice gifts!


Very well put.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

For me, making dishcloths is like making a sampler blanket without having to bind them together. A fun, short project; as others have said, a chance to practice a new stitch or technique; and it appeals to my desire to keep things new and fun. 

As gifts, I include them in gift baskets with hand lotion and such.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

My circle of friends begs for dishcloths. Christmas , there better be a dishcloth in the gift bag. My children only use the ones I make. They last forever. I finally had to clean out the drawer my daughter in law has full and remove the stained ones. Of course I had to replace them. 
Try them once and you will be sold !!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Great way to try out a pattern, you can always use the mistake, last almost forever, 100% cotton mixed with nylon net makes for a great scrubby. Plus not wasteful like disposables are.


Cindy, how do you use the nylon net with them? I would be interested in doing this.

Our knitting group makes a lot of dishcloths because we can gab while we are doing it. Most anything else takes too much concentration. There are only a few in our group who are expert knitters.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

PittyPat said:


> My circle of friends begs for dishcloths. Christmas , there better be a dishcloth in the gift bag. My children only use the ones I make. They last forever. I finally had to clean out the drawer my daughter in law has full and remove the stained ones. Of course I had to replace them.
> Try them once and you will be sold !!


I guess we need some links to favorite patterns! LOL!
A friend makes pinwheel ones, I'll have to pay attention the next time she does one!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

I love the cotton washcloth I made to wash my dog. I knit a couple to use at the local animal shelter to wash a bunch a French Bulldogs that were seized by the County. Some people don't like using a washcloth to bathe a dog, but I like to clean EVERYWHERE, if you know what I mean.&#128705;


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Dearest Wiresmom- I have made 6 blankets in the past year for very SPECIAL folks---each one was done with blocks that were knitted then crocheted together and exterior border crocheted to finish them off. 
BUT............the patterns for each block was different and all came from patterns for dishcloths-some were for children thus used animal dishcloth patterns, etc. They turn out beautiful and are very portable to work up! 
Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Rosette said:


> I think it is an American/Canadian thing. Same as knitting socks. This question has been asked before and it shows how different we are in our choices. I read all the comments and find it interesting to hear other peoples' views and opinions.


When I joined this forum I had never knitted a dishcloth but I read how great they are so I knitted some. I have knitted them for my daughter, my mother-in-law and my neighbour and they all love them. It is not just an American/Canadian thing because I live in the UK and my mother told me that her mother used to knit them.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

BethP0201 said:


> That is interesting! What do you in the UK use? By the way, I use sponges mostly, my mother always used dishcloths. Many of my friends do knit them, now I'm thinking I should too!


I live in the UK and I make them. I think that there is already too much stuff thrown away without adding cleaning cloths to it.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I used to wonder why anyone would use knitted dishcloth until a friend from this site sent me three she had made herself. Now I use them everyday. They are pretty and fun to use.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

pengwensgranny said:


> KPer's say practice new stitches making dish cloths. There are only two stitches, knit and purl with variations in the way they are knit.
> I don't knit dishcloths or socks. I will not put my time into something that has to go in the washer every time it is used.


Do you buy disposble socks then.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I just think it is a matter of preferance. Sometimes a mindless knit is what we need and a simple diaganal dishcloth will certainly fit that bill. But, I have seen washcloths done in a cotten/linen blend or 100 percent linen that have lace panels and all sorts of beautiful designs, quite the work of art. I personally like dishcloths handmade, I think they are unique and last a long time and like the microfiber someone here metions, they can be tosed in the wash and reused many times over. As for gifting cloths to friends, I have given them as hostess gifts with bars of handmade soap and they are always appreciated. So much so that I am asked to make replacements when the orginal's finally hit the rag bin. So I guess that the answer to your question, is To Each Their Own!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree it is a lot of fun to make apparel. Dish cloths, for the most part, are anything but exciting. But it isn't an either or situation. Challenging knitting is reserved for times I can give it the full attention it deserves. Dish cloths are reserved for those times when I am surrounded by scenery I've seen literally thousands of times (moving cars and getting in and out of a vehicle are not compatible with a project that requires concentration), when the alternative is leafing through two year old magazines or constantly frogging my work because not only is the tv distracting but also the ongoing commentary. I don't do well just sitting, I prefer to be doing something. And at least in my circle you can't get more "bang for your buck" appreciation wise than what I get for the cloths.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


I felt just the same as you until I made one just out of curiosity and got hooked, I think they are great so absorbent and tough. I made my friends one each to try as a gift for Christmas and await their reaction. They are great to make for charity too


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

We just had this conversation at my knitting circle yesterday. One of the women had brought in these beautiful strawberries made from steel wool yarn. I thought they were Christmas tree ornaments since they were so bright and sparkly. She told me they were pot scrubbers! Why would anyone knit something so beautiful to scrub their pans with?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Why knit an intricate Fair Isle sweater when a cheap sweatshirt will keep you warm? Because you NEED beautiful things in your life, because you NEED to create beautiful things!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

My crowd likes to knit dishcloths in between other projects. I have them in the craft case at my Senior Center, either individually or with a hot pad as a set in lovely colors. I use microfiber cloths only for dusting - the cotton cloths hold water better and feel more solid in hand.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

I felt exactly like you do, then one day I was looking for something quick and easy to work on. So, I made a dishcloth------well low and behold----I love them now. I make them with 100% cotton yarn and I have 12 of them. They wash and dry, and they have just enough of a pattern to really get things clean. Try it you might like it.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


I love my hand made dishcloths and use nothing else. I don't make many because I buy them at seniors centers and other charity events. I would make them if I couldn't get them any other way.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I knit them because I don't like the 'just throw it away' mentality. With these, you can wash them in the washing machine and reuse them forever. (I wash mine in with jeans) Made with nylon net and cotton, they hold soap well, scrub without scratching and last forever. I send them down to the shop for DH to use when they get to ragged for kitchen, bath, or floor.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

I like to make sets of wash rags and towels to go with kitchen colors and holidays..


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


To each their own, but I find the knitted and crochet cloths do a superior job to the storebought ones. They last longer (and in my opinion, the world is too happy to dispose of everything! not good for the environment, and definitely not a good attitude), they are quick, fun and easy to make - much more portable than a long scarf or pattern dependant mittens or hats...

They are also practical from a knitting/crochet standpoint, too - if you aren't sure of a stitch pattern, or a new technique, you can practice it on a "dishcloth" - make a small square. Then, instead of ripping it out, you just start using it on your washing up jobs - because one of the best things -- even if there are mistakes in the pattern, it still cleans the dishes!!

Further to the non-throwaway living -- I truly do use my dishcloths right to the last fibre. First, I have enjoyed the process of making the cloth. Then, I use it for washing, and the cloths last years. (I launder them after use, and have several, but favourites do get used more frequently). When they start to wear out, or suffer a cut while wiping the carving knives, they go to the "rag bag" for general household cleaning (floors, dusting, toilet). When they become too stringy for that, one of two things happen - they go out to the garage for the use-and-toss jobs (oil, paint) or they go into the compost bin. Admittedly, the ones that go to the garage still eventually end up being tossed in the garbage, but the rest - compost for the garden!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

It seems to me, like anything else, it is simply a matter of choice. I've tried making a few, but probably because I never used dishcloths, I didn't care for them. 

Same goes for knitting socks. I couldn't understand the benefit until I made my first pair. I not only love wearing handmade socks, I also find knitting them a totally enjoyable and relaxing process.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


Why commit a whole scarf to a stitch pattern when you can make something useful and beautiful? Lots of us find a stitch pattern we want to try and a dish cloth is the perfect size for it... I use most that I make in the bathroom.. if it didn't turn out like I wanted it is used to scrub the house if I love it! then it is used to scrub me... if I need a kitchen one then it is used to scrub the kitchen.. no waste and fun to make.. They are also great for those of us who are busy and need take a long projects... 
Your reasoning is not really all that plausible either because most can go to Wal Mart and get a sweater for under $15.00!! why knit one if you can buy so cheap... same with afghans and socks!!!! We knit them because this is our chosen hobby.. and because we love knitting.. not because we are saving money making any of our projects... 
Plus a very good answer to your question is... a knitted/crochet dish cloth will last twice as long if not longer than a store bought one.. it can match your decor and be personalized for gifts..


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I get requests for dishcloths, so apparently not everyone feels as you do. However they don't want the double yarn ones as they don't dry out fast enough.

Personally, I stay away from buying things you use & throw out as it's wasteful.. My husband likes to by Swiffers for dusting and that gets very expensive. I use an old rag I can wash & reuse!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I felt the same way UNTIL my knitting group decided to do a group project and knit some. Even though it was not something I would have chosen to do I went along as the cloths were to be part of layettes given to needy mothers as they left a local hospital with their baby.

Well, they were fun and quick to knit. I tried many patterns and stitches that I would not have experimented with in a larger work. I made some for kids I give small gifts occasionally. They adored them. So did others. I knit some for a boutique table for my quilting guild"s show. They sold immediately.

I found a site where the cloths depict animals. The designer had combined them to make a wonderful blanket. That will be my next project to put on the shelf for a someday grandchild.

Some links are on my blog on the righ links column. Scroll down. Will get link and add later. It is hard to do on my iPad.

madelynknits.wordpress.com


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

DebHow78 Personally, I stay away from buying things you use & throw out as it's wasteful.. My husband likes to by Swiffers for dusting and that gets very expensive. I use an old rag I can wash & reuse![/quote]

I knit cotton swifter covers. Use and then wash!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think this was a great question and fabulous answers. I may do some.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

I took my wip ( knitted dish cloth ) to the Dr's waiting room. The woman sitting next to me was knitting with a beautiful wool..had sparkling crystal stitch markers..every thing top of the line.
She looked at what I was knitting and said don't worry dearie, some day you'll be able to knit nice things.

I had to laugh..I've been knitting for over 50 years and dish cloths are not the only things I knit, but they are very portable and very useful and I get requests all the time for them.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


feel the same way. I also found they do not hold heat, I really dislike a cold cloth.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

dearyou37 said:


> Many people don't like one time use/disposable products and find them wasteful. Using dish cloths rather than paper towels or sponges that just end up in landfills is better for the environment.quote]
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I prefer being more environmentally conscientous. Handcrocheted or knitted dishcloths last a long time. My only problem is they can be so pretty, I hate to get them dirty.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


It is the same thing as asking "why do you knit hats, scarves, mittens etc, when you could buy them" The answer: because we like making them!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


No offense meant, but if someone gets insulted by a hand knitted gift, to me, they aren't really a friend.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Laniebp said:


> Cindy, how do you use the nylon net with them? I would be interested in doing this.
> 
> I use the nylon net with the cotton. I bought a yard of nylon tule. I cut it 1" wide. tied them tog. and made a ball. it doesn't need to be neat! then you just use one strand of cotton with one strand of tule. I made them for my friends and put a bar of pretty soap in the middle and tied it up with a pretty ribbon. I got my pattern off Lionbrand.com


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> wiresmom - I feel the same as you do. To my knowledge I have never seen any of our friends knitting dishcloths!! I have bought microfibre cloths for my dishes and I certainly won't be using anything else. I have been using them for years and they have still not needed replacing and I use a clean one every day - just toss them in the washing machine and dry them in the sun.
> I use microfibre cloths for all my cleaning.
> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


Then you need to try microfiber yarn since it makes even denser fabric rather than the produced ones. Even better you can add strips of nylon thread to make them scrubbers as well and you have an all in one tool. No need for anything else since they have the wash/scrub side and before soiling another you can use its reverse side without the scrubby nylon side and polish and dry. I like mine towel size with scrubby sections at each end with smooth side for towels/dusters. I will now be making car cloths from the microfiber yarn since the produced ones are way too thin and don't hold as much dirt/fine sand-stones to get them to drop in the bucket instead of further scratching the cars surface. I have the extension manufactured version for getting the top of van without the need for stepstools etc. and is great for rinsing so will make my own for that purpose. Makes the vehicle almost dry before needing to dry and with the knit versions they pick up way more water.

wiresmom
You are probably not one to make swatches/samples and make perfect stitch patterns and perfect gauges so see no use for doing them (dishcloths to most). You should post your curved welt pockets in your cardigans/jackets so we can learn how to make them without doing a sample in any yarn or tools size. You must have award winning cables as well with perfect tensions throughout.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I knit dishcloths/washcloths. They're what I'm working on now. I think the washcloths feel terrific; much nicer than the store-bought variety. They work up quickly. They're totally mindless, so I can watch TV or listen to an audiobook without having to concentrate on my knitting.

Hazel


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


Cotton is very absorbent, and I find using a bigger needle or hook works better and more of a lacy pattern helps them to be not too thick, although my best friend has one of the heavier ones and loves it and wants more like that. To each his own I guess. I made lots of them a while back and sold a bunch before Christmas and made almost $175. I had a lady email me this morning and want more. She had never used them before and loved them. I also make little scratchy pads and my daughters love them.

I have several pretty bright colored ones that I always grab first. Why not have something pretty to use in the kitchen.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Then why worry about it? But, in saying that some people use them to try out patterns and others like the way they feel when doing their dishes. You can also make them small for small hands and large for large hands like my son has. So there we are. There have been many posts concerning this you might want to check them out.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They do absorb water if made of cotton and have the factory sizing wash out of them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

rasputin said:


> Laniebp said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy, how do you use the nylon net with them? I would be interested in doing this.
> ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Wash them in hot water with wash soap and it makes all of the difference.


bettyirene said:


> It was 100% cotton from Bendigo Woollen Mills.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Right there with ya.


Caxton said:


> I would change my circle of friends if I thought that they would be insulted by something that I had taken the time to make for them.


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll ask the opposite question..(I'm not scoffing either, mind you): Why use something once and throw it away when you can use something over and over and over? 
I love knitted dishcloths. I use them on myself as well, as face cloths and in the shower. They last forever. The texture makes them very scrubby. 
They are easy to make and cotton yarn is very affordable. I can get two cloths from one ball of Sugar n Cream yarn. It is my goal to replace all my terry cloths with hand knit ones. 
It is very satisfying to me to be able to produce something so very useful.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I wash my dishcloths in the dishwasher. Just make sure they are securely stuck on an upright pointer-thing so they don't get stuck in the revolving thing on the bottom.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I never thought I would bother with knitting dish cloths but after buying so many that weren't any good. I decided since I had some Peaches & Cream yarn here I would knit a couple and I love them. I think they work better for wiping off the counters and dry quicker without getting smelly. They also last longer than store bought dish cloths.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use them as a way to practice stitch patterns, or to learn to knit a chart, or just to relieve stress, small projects are great for waiting rooms, which can be a very stressful space depending on what you are waiting for.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Speaking of washcloths, I make small ones about 4" square for myself and my daughter to use as 'face cloths'. I use #2 weight cotton yarn and size 5 needles, garter stitch. They get all of our makeup off on the first try, no more makeup residue landing on our towels when we dry off. Then a little dab of hand soap on the cloth to clean it up, rinse it out, and hang it up to dry. Between the two of us we used to spend a lot of $ buying disposable makeup remover wipes, which we no longer need


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't use them myself, but I have a little market stall and people ask for them. I make them in the waffle stitch, and sell them for $4 each or 3 for $10. I know many people sell them for $1 or $2, but I don't particularly like to knit lots of them so I charge more. I was surprised at how many of them sold at Christmas market and I even took a couple of orders for different colors. Happy to make them if they sell.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Madelyn said:


> I felt the same way UNTIL my knitting group decided to do a group project and knit some. Even though it was not something I would have chosen to do I went along as the cloths were to be part of layettes given to needy mothers as they left a local hospital with their baby.
> 
> Well, they were fun and quick to knit. I tried many patterns and stitches that I would not have experimented with in a larger work. I made some for kids I give small gifts occasionally. They adored them. So did others. I knit some for a boutique table for my quilting guild"s show. They sold immediately.
> 
> ...


http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.com


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I make scads and scads of cotton dish cloths. I can't keep them on hand as they sell as fast as I can make them. 
Anyone that tries them always ask for more. 
I really enjoy making them too. I have one pattern I make and work on them when I'm in-between projects.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


me too. Cotton yarn is not for me.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, like my own knitted dishcloths. Two patterns I like are "Darryl Waltrip" and "Almost lost" dishcloths. The Darryl Waltrip cloth is a square cloth, and I usually make mine a little smaller than designed. Those that are bigger are hard for me to wring out. The Almost Lost cloth is more of the pinwheel design. I also made the "starfish" cloth which is a pinwheel design.

I can't understand why the cloth that was 100% cotton wasn't absorbent, unless it was treated to be water resistant. My clothes are very absorbent.

As said before, to each their own.


----------



## Aubreys gramma (Dec 26, 2014)

I like to knit dish clothes, but I must admit it thought they were silly when I made the first one as a sample for my aging mother-in-law. She loved it and I was hooked. Now they are all I use. I use cheap cotton with a fairly small needle and a garter stitch. They are a really good travel project.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

wiresmom
You are probably not one to make swatches/samples and make perfect stitch patterns and perfect gauges so see no use for doing them (dishcloths to most). You should post your curved welt pockets in your cardigans/jackets so we can learn how to make them without doing a sample in any yarn or tools size. You must have award winning cables as well with perfect tensions throughout.


Disgo - I find the above comment to wiresmom sarcastic and extremely rude and there was no need for it.

We are all entitled to our opinions but there is no need to be so rude to another KP member.
Some knitters love knitting dish cloths. Me, I cannot see the point. When I was learning to knit many years ago - at least sixty - my mum had me knit a dish cloth using a ball of string and large needles just to get the hang of knitting purl and plain. It was just after the war and we couldn't waste wool knitting such things. We also used old rags as cleaning cloths and dusters.To me it was just a way to learn the basic stitches and every thing else followed.

As many of us KPer's say 'To each his own.' I knit what I like to knit. Others knit what they like to knit. There is no need to be rude about another person's opinion.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Caxton said:


> I would change my circle of friends if I thought that they would be insulted by something that I had taken the time to make for them.


Yes! This! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> I probably make close to 100 dishcloths a year. 2-3 dozen go to our local scout troop for their big fund raiser. The woman in charge tells me they sell out almost as soon as they are placed for sale. I have a friend who uses them for dishes, then swears by them for cleaning grubby grand children, then they become cleaning cloths then finally she uses them for really yucky jobs like cleaning the bird bath. Another friend keeps having hers "appropriated" by her adult children. Last time I saw her she told me another appropriation story so I promised her some for each of her 5 children. I have 6-10 friends and former coworkers who either ask or hint for more. When I first give a batch to someone I generally give nine cloths one for each day of the week and a couple spares. I use them one day then throw them in the wash, no need to worry about bacterial growth like you do sponges (no dishwasher so I need cloths not sponges). A plus for me that they ARE mindless (mine are all garter stitch with a single crochet edge). I live an hours drive from the closest city, so many are knit in the car when we go to town to run errands, a complicated pattern just doesn't work in the car. They are great projects for waiting rooms since they can be quickly stuffed in a knitting bag with no worries of losing your place. When I was working they were great for decompressing after a hectic shift when I was too tired to even think about anything more complicated. My SO likes TV shows that I find distracting so if a show is distracting I can either leave the room or work on something mindless. Since I don't see enough of him as it is, I'll choose mindless knitting (he works, I don't, so when he wants to watch tv he gets the remote, I can watch what I want when he is not home).
> And that is why I knit wash/dishcloths.


Awesome!!

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree with Rosette - this must be an American/Canadian thing. I don't know of anyone here using knitted dish cloths.
I wash my microfibre cloth and the tea towel everyday so no 'nasties' on either.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I am a cleaner with 10 clients, I use a steam cleaner with towelling face cloths these have worked well until I read about these dishcloths and wondered what all the fuss was about. So got some cotton yarn and knitted and crocheted a few. Result? The cotton ones I made outlived the towelling ones! So gradually increasing my 'stock' of cotton ones. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


I think the same thing could be said of anything we knit. You could buy the items cheaper at an Op shop or when they are on sale in the major department store. Good yarn costs money and the hand knitted jumper costs more than a store bought jumper.

Why do we do it, because it is therapeutic, that is why. Why knit dishcloths, because they are smaller and easier to manage than a large sweater and you do not have to worry about the item fitting the wearer.

Now the important question, why do we use them rather than use a disposable item. Because we can reuse them time and time and time again. We do not discard them after one or two uses and have them clog up the landfill. The disposable items do not biodegrade as easily as cotton.

You could also ask why do I generally only knit with the wool that I have spun myself. Because I love the feel of my own homespun wool as compared to commercially prepared yarn.

You knit scarves, gloves, hats, etc, fine. Others prefer to knit smaller items because they are easier for that person to manage. Each to their own.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


If you make them with acrylic yarn they will not absorb water. Made with cotton they will absorb water. I have on sitting on my kitchen sink, it was made for me two years ago by a fellow Aussie KPer. It is used every day and washed in the washing machine when I do the laundry. It is a little discoloured but it does absorb the water. In decades gone by, before the introduction of plastic sponges and paper towels and microfiber dishcloths people knitted, or crocheted, dishcloths from string or cotton, and they lasted and they absorbed water. Using cotton is the secret, not acrylic. Some crochet cottons also have a high acrylic content and this yarn will not be water absorbent.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> I think the same thing could be said of anything we knit. You could buy the items cheaper at an Op shop or when they are on sale in the major department store. Good yarn costs money and the hand knitted jumper costs more than a store bought jumper.
> 
> Why do we do it, because it is therapeutic, that is why. Why knit dishcloths, because they are smaller and easier to manage than a large sweater and you do not have to worry about the item fitting the wearer.
> 
> ...


Well said! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Caxton said:


> Do you buy disposble socks then.


I wondered that. Disposable undies, bras, tops also? You cannot wear your undies for more than one day, or at least I don't. When I was working I would come home and strip, clothes, apart from skirts and trousers, straight into the laundry basket and then me into the shower. Skirts and trousers washed at least once a week. I only wear my nightie for two nights in summer and three or four in winter, I love clean clothes. We were always taught when we were children to put clean clothes on each and every morning and there were 8 children and mum did not have a washing machine.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> Why knit an intricate Fair Isle sweater when a cheap sweatshirt will keep you warm? Because you NEED beautiful things in your life, because you NEED to create beautiful things!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: well said .


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Marienkaeferoma said:


> I like to make sets of wash rags and towels to go with kitchen colors and holidays..


 :thumbup: love your colours.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> I use them as a way to practice stitch patterns, or to learn to knit a chart, or just to relieve stress, small projects are great for waiting rooms, which can be a very stressful space depending on what you are waiting for.


Facecloths/dishcloths/washcloths really do make excellent portable projects, and they are indeed great for waiting rooms. Couldn't agree with you more. When my washcloths become old, they get repurposed as dishcloths. I'm also donating a bunch of these cloths to my vets, who love to have them to clean up.

I'm working on washcloths right now, in between a sweater I just finished and starting in on a cabled sweater. And I'm listening to an audiobook at the same time. So my fingers fly, and my mind is occupied with the audiobook. (If you're interested in Arctic exploration: the book I'm listening to is In the Kingdom of Ice, by Hampton Sides, and it's excellent.)

Hazel


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

They're easy to do when you don't know what to do or are a good between project activity. I love to knit dishcloths and find them useful by the sink.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

BethP0201 said:


> I guess we need some links to favorite patterns! LOL!
> A friend makes pinwheel ones, I'll have to pay attention the next time she does one!


When you do one of the short row round ones you can start with a provisional cast on and then Kitchener stitch the last row to the first and voila! no seam. Much nice methinks. Here's a link to The Almost Lost Washcloth on Rav. I haven't done it yet but it's very popular and I need to find out why. :thumbup: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-almost-lost-washcloth There are lots of patterns for them, grab one and try it.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love all of mine.
Use them as hot pads, love them in the shower.
Great is a gift basket.
Use them to make afghans.

Have them in the car to wipe it down after the car wash.

Great on the floor for quick spills.

Don't have a paper towel in the house.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


I actually agree with you on this one. I even hated them to do dishes with -- they make great scrub rags for the floor. For me, knitting them is something incredibly easy you can do with not much thought and usually after you've completed a project that was hard. You just want to knit for the sake of knitting.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

And they are all the rage for 'spa cloths' that are now the IN thing.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> I buy nylon net on ebay that comes in a 6 inch wide roll and 40 yds long. I cut that in thirds and then use it along with cotton yard. They make awesome pot scrubbers. I just cast on 15 and end up with about a 4" sq. Just make sure you get nylon net instead of tulle as it is too soft. Here is the links to the nylon net. There are two links as there are lots of colors.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrubby-Nylon-Net-6-40yd-Spool-First-Half-Of-40-Colors-/370615756977?pt=US_Fabric&var=&hash=item564a6ba8b1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scrubby-Nylon-Net-6-40yd-Spool-Second-Half-Of-40-Colors-/370615764507?pt=US_Fabric&var=&hash=item564a6bc61b


 wow, it comes on a roll. so no cutting and tieing together! that's great. thanks for letting me know about this.


----------



## wiresmom (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you for all of your responses. I was not intending to offend anyone and got a lot of practical answers to my question, and some venom as well. And yes - I do swatches. And I do beautiful cables, and reversible cables, and moebius cast-on, and am currently doing 2-at-a-time socks using the Magic Loop technique. But you can't stash those in your purse as you're waiting for a doc or waiting to pick up a Grandson from the bus stop. And I have a huge stash of cotton yarn that I got from my mother's stash after she died. Wondering what to do with it. I have always knitted or crocheted nylon net scrubbies which are well-loved. And my "disposables" are easy-wipes, heavy wipes, or micro-clothes which go from the kitchen to the bathrooms to the garage and then to the gardening rag box until they are threadbare. Then they go to the recycling bin which our conscientious township collects every other week. EVERYTHING remotely possible goes into the recycle bin. So I am not environmentally irresponsible. I think I'll try some cotton yarn with the strip of nylon net for some excellent scrubbies. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love dish cloths knit with cotton yarn. They are so absorbent and once you have wiped down kitchen appliances and counters with them, you will not want to use anything else. They are so easy to make, you can make one for each day of the week and have a fresh one out in the morning and toss it in the laundry at night. I have been making them for over 30 years and they have been so popular at craft fairs. A big seller, so lots of people really like them. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

wiresmom said:


> Thank you for all of your responses. I was not intending to offend anyone and got a lot of practical answers to my question, and some venom as well. And yes - I do swatches. And I do beautiful cables, and reversible cables, and moebius cast-on, and am currently doing 2-at-a-time socks using the Magic Loop technique. But you can't stash those in your purse as you're waiting for a doc or waiting to pick up a Grandson from the bus stop. And I have a huge stash of cotton yarn that I got from my mother's stash after she died. Wondering what to do with it. I have always knitted or crocheted nylon net scrubbies which are well-loved. And my "disposables" are easy-wipes, heavy wipes, or micro-clothes which go from the kitchen to the bathrooms to the garage and then to the gardening rag box until they are threadbare. Then they go to the recycling bin which our conscientious township collects every other week. EVERYTHING remotely possible goes into the recycle bin. So I am not environmentally irresponsible. I think I'll try some cotton yarn with the strip of nylon net for some excellent scrubbies. Thanks for all of your input.


Venom? Dang. Lots of good ideas tho too, so helping wins!
I forgot to say that I also make a lot of baby bibs. They are the pull over type, actually just a connected strap that goes over the head . They are a bib first and then can become the wash cloth to finish the clean up! Free pattern from the net. I package them in 7s, one each busy Mom day. Now that I think of it , 21 would be better, 3 a day! Well that is a bit much, but make great baby shower gifts. You can hang them on the spout in the tub too as baby gets older.


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


After visiting a Spa and finding out the were charging $20.00 and calling them complection clothths I made quite a few for gifts. I put them in fancy clear bags with a bar of facial soap. They were a hit. Just enough texture on the cloth for your face.


----------



## wiresmom (Dec 22, 2014)

Baby bibs! That is a really good idea! I have a lot of multi-colored which would do for either gender.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Or (just an idea) make enough of them put them together and tada you have an afghan, baby size or heck go for broke and make it bigger


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

rasputin said:


> It is the same thing as asking "why do you knit hats, scarves, mittens etc, when you could buy them" The answer: because we like making them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

BarbieSue said:


> I'll ask the opposite question..(I'm not scoffing either, mind you): Why use something once and throw it away when you can use something over and over and over?
> I love knitted dishcloths. I use them on myself as well, as face cloths and in the shower. They last forever. The texture makes them very scrubby.
> They are easy to make and cotton yarn is very affordable. I can get two cloths from one ball of Sugar n Cream yarn. It is my goal to replace all my terry cloths with hand knit ones.
> It is very satisfying to me to be able to produce something so very useful.


I was thinking the same thing, I am not planning on buying terry facecloths anymore.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yanagi said:


> I knit them because I don't like the 'just throw it away' mentality. With these, you can wash them in the washing machine and reuse them forever. (I wash mine in with jeans) Made with nylon net and cotton, they hold soap well, scrub without scratching and last forever. I send them down to the shop for DH to use when they get to ragged for kitchen, bath, or floor.


That's just it. I don't throw away. I use old shirts, turtlenecks. etc. I hate hate hate knitting with cotton. I don't want to do mindless knitting. I want pretty stuff. Wearable stuff not rags.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I've made oven mitts in the past with double threaded thick cotton and they are perfect! Same shape as a dish cloth only different use!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> That's just it. I don't throw away. I use old shirts, turtlenecks. etc. I hate hate hate knitting with cotton. I don't want to do mindless knitting. I want pretty stuff. Wearable stuff not rags.


They may become rags but start out as a tool to be used for along time. I do not consider them as rags when I gift them. I sure hope the recipients do not consider they are getting a rag.
I find the Peaches and Cream type yarn hard to knit on my bad hand days but the other cottons are easier. I like the thinner feel too as I can get them into glasses etc. and as I rarely make myself any wearables I can find joy in other items, knitting pretties for the small crowd. I am thinking toys this year too.
Mindless knitting to me is enjoying the process without alot of thinking.


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

Washcloths are a good exercise when teaching knitting, they make nice gifts when something nice but inexpensive is called for and can start out as face cloths or dish cloths and can work their way through the cycle as scrubbing cloths thus saving a lot of trash. This world is in enough trouble with the enormous use of disposable items. Knitted cloths are quick an fun and can do a very small part to save the planet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> They may become rags but start out as a tool to be used for along time. I do not consider them as rags when I gift them. I sure hope the recipients do not consider they are getting a rag.
> I find the Peaches and Cream type yarn hard to knit on my bad hand days but the other cottons are easier. I like the thinner feel too as I can get them into glasses etc. and as I rarely make myself any wearables I can find joy in other items, knitting pretties for the small crowd. I am thinking toys this year too.
> Mindless knitting to me is enjoying the process without alot of thinking.


I would love to make the toys but I can't grasp such small things any more. My sister used to use dish clothes, not hand made but commercial, and they always stunk to high heaven. I can still smell them sometimes in the sink and she's been gone for years. I won't use a rag on my dishes. I use a sponge, it goes in the dishwasher on heavy wash and into the microwave.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

My sister-in-law and daughter both knit dish clothes. I love them! They are so absorbent and can be made to any size (I like bigger ones). Look forward to them every year for my birthday and Christmas.
bbk


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


LOL! I love your comment! I knit mostly stuff that can be worn. I love wearing something that I have knit or seeing it on one of my family members!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking for ways to use up cotton yarn? I love my bath mat knit in garter with doubled Peaches and Cream cotton. Cushy, absorbent, dries nicely on the side of the tub and hasn't gotten smelly. :thumbup: I think I might make another and use squares done in double strand and put them together in a rectangle.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

wiresmom said:


> I am not scoffing at this. Knitting is whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it. But why knit or crochet dishcloths? I've never understood that because there are so many disposable items that you can buy on the cheap that do the job. I'd rather be knitting hats or scarves or mittens for charity. Then use a disposable rag or sponge and toss it. Mystery to me.


It was a mystery to me too, until I had friends who requested them, and then I made one for me and it was so nice to use. They are better than any rag or shredded towel or commercial dish cloths.

I only knit them for gifts but I think they are wonderful to use.

If you think of your knitting as an art form and your creative outlet, it is bizarre. If you do it to watch tv and knit mindlessly, or want to test a new stitch before you knit a sweater with it, it is great. Try it, like me you might like it.


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Looking for ways to use up cotton yarn? I love my bath mat knit in garter with doubled Peaches and Cream cotton. Cushy, absorbent, dries nicely on the side of the tub and hasn't gotten smelly. :thumbup: I think I might make another and use squares done in double strand and put them together in a rectangle.


I mentioned In a previous post: package them with a nice bar of facial soap/ natural if you can get it. The become complection bars. Up to $20.00 at a Spa. My friends love them.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Ros1951 said:


> I mentioned In a previous post: package them with a nice bar of facial soap/ natural if you can get it. The become complection bars. Up to $20.00 at a Spa. My friends love them.


If you use 100% cotton chenille (very expensive yarn for dishcloths) they become fabulous face exfoliator spa cloths and then you can package them with cosmetic face washes for a really neat gift for young or old.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

My granddaughter (in-law) loves my knitted washcloths. I knit small ones for the baby, medium size for her 9 and 4 year old and a bit larger ones for her and my grandson. When they come to visit I know I better have some wash/dishcloths for her. She usually takes at least half of my stash! She threw out all of her store bought washcloths.

It's one of those things; either you like or you don't. We all get to decide. Cotton is suppose to be very absorbent; I wash mine before they are used.

Donna K


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> If you use 100% cotton chenille (very expensive yarn for dishcloths) they become fabulous face exfoliator spa cloths and then you can package them with cosmetic face washes for a really neat gift for young or old.


Yes the chenille makes them a bit pricey but oh they feel so good. When my friend was burned that is what we used to put the emu oil all over her back and arms. Just left the whole cloth in a jar of oil and slathered it on a couple times a day. No scratching.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Ros1951 said:


> I mentioned In a previous post: package them with a nice bar of facial soap/ natural if you can get it. The become complection bars. Up to $20.00 at a Spa. My friends love them.


 :XD: I officially hate you (j/k). I will have to make mats and spa cloths now. Thanks for putting this together for me. The outlet store near me sells some really luscious soaps quite cheap. They smell nice but not too strong.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

pengwensgranny said:


> KPer's say practice new stitches making dish cloths. There are only two stitches, knit and purl with variations in the way they are knit.
> I don't knit dishcloths or socks. I will not put my time into something that has to go in the washer every time it is used.


What do you do with you undergarments throw them away after
you use them? I guess you'd rather fill the earth with things that
won't degrade and go back to the earth where it came from, as
cotton will.

I am not trying to be nasty, but really you don't waste your time 
on anything that has to be washed every time you use it, Really!!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never made one, but right now someone I know is asking me to make some for her.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

To all,

It is not appropriate to snort at knitters who enjoy making and using dish cloths, bath cloths, and spa cloths.

If you think it is beneath you, please do not make any.

For people who enjoy using them giving them as gifts and above all people who like getting them as gifts, we are not apologetic. Dish clothes are a fun way to learn knitting or relax with mindless knitting while making something useful others LOVE.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> wiresmom - I feel the same as you do. To my knowledge I have never seen any of our friends knitting dishcloths!! I have bought microfibre cloths for my dishes and I certainly won't be using anything else. I have been using them for years and they have still not needed replacing and I use a clean one every day - just toss them in the washing machine and dry them in the sun.
> I use microfibre cloths for all my cleaning.
> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


Bundyanne, I have just recently discovered the joys of microfibre cloths.....and WOW!! I agree, they really are fantastic!! I have knitted a few cotton dishcloths in the last few years (never thought of them before KP...) and I do find them good for wiping up little faces after messy food so I guess they will eventually get worn out! From now on I will knit bibs instead of more dishcloths, like having small projects on hand, and LOVE the reverse stitch pictures knitted in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Couldn't agree with you more! I can't understand why one would even want to use a dishcloth - went out in my mother's time. The only justification I can make for them is that they're good to practice new stitches on.

But maybe someone will have a good explanation
Billie


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> To all,
> 
> It is not appropriate to snort at knitters who enjoy making and using dish cloths, bath cloths, and spa cloths.
> 
> ...


We were asked to comment by the OP.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Turmaline said:



> To all,
> 
> It is not appropriate to snort at knitters who enjoy making and using dish cloths, bath cloths, and spa cloths.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

For money and use value I get so much more out of the ones my mom knits than the cheap ones


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> If you use 100% cotton chenille (very expensive yarn for dishcloths) they become fabulous face exfoliator spa cloths and then you can package them with cosmetic face washes for a really neat gift for young or old.


You have just given me a germ of an idea. I am not familiar with the 100% cotton chenille as I usually knit with my own homespun wool but my idea may work with either the cotton chenille or crochet cotton. I am thinking along the lines of gloves instead of face washers. I know you can buy exfoliating gloves to use in the shower, so why not knit your own exfoliating gloves in your choice of cotton and either use them or give them as gifts. Or am I loopy? Come on gang, let us run the idea up the flag pole and see if anyone salutes it. Second question. If I can use 'exfoliate' and 'exfoliating' why can I NOT use the word 'exfoliator'?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

ADW55 said:


> What do you do with you undergarments throw them away after
> you use them? I guess you'd rather fill the earth with things that
> won't degrade and go back to the earth where it came from, as
> cotton will.
> ...


I took the comment to mean rather than use their time on the things that wear out, mishape or fade etc. from constant washing, they prefer to buy, using their time to create more lasting , creative pieces. Keepsakes with longevity. We all value our time in different ways, sometimes here we do not come across as clear as if we could actually speak in person. I knit those little things, I like the instant gratification and my friends like surprises, my friend knits long coats, beautiful ponchos and even skirts. She would consider her time lost on daily use items when she could be putting it into her chosen ones. I do not get my socks in a knot over others choices or opinions unless I feel personally attacked.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think the same thing could be said of anything we knit. You could buy the items cheaper at an Op shop or when they are on sale in the major department store. Good yarn costs money and the hand knitted jumper costs more than a store bought jumper.
> 
> Why do we do it, because it is therapeutic, that is why. Why knit dishcloths, because they are smaller and easier to manage than a large sweater and you do not have to worry about the item fitting the wearer.
> 
> ...


I had just finished a sweater for my daughter, a pattern I found very tedious. After that I wanted something simple and quick so I started a dish cloth and never stopped. I must have made almost a hundred of them, all different colors and many many different patterns. They are so pretty to use, so why not.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Ros1951 said:


> After visiting a Spa and finding out the were charging $20.00 and calling them complection clothths I made quite a few for gifts. I put them in fancy clear bags with a bar of facial soap. They were a hit. Just enough texture on the cloth for your face.


Oh my, I sell mine for $4.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Great way to try out a pattern, you can always use the mistake, last almost forever, 100% cotton mixed with nylon net makes for a great scrubby. Plus not wasteful like disposables are.


Plus they can be a break from very complicated projects... unless of course, you make them in a complicated stitch!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That's just it. I don't throw away. I use old shirts, turtlenecks. etc. I hate hate hate knitting with cotton. I don't want to do mindless knitting. I want pretty stuff. Wearable stuff not rags.


The first time I tried knitting with cotton I hated it too and didn't try it again, for a long time, until I got on KP and heard others talking about dish cloths. I decided I would try it again and had no problem at all and love making them. Don't know if the cotton yarn has changed over the years, but I don't hate it any more. It is not mindless knitting as mine are many many different patterns and many pretty colors. Here is a link to some pictures of ones I have made. Now tell me that those are rags and aren't pretty. I just made my daughter a beer mitt to wear tail gating, so I enjoy doing a variety of things.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301779-1.html


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I would love to make the toys but I can't grasp such small things any more. My sister used to use dish clothes, not hand made but commercial, and they always stunk to high heaven. I can still smell them sometimes in the sink and she's been gone for years. I won't use a rag on my dishes. I use a sponge, it goes in the dishwasher on heavy wash and into the microwave.


The only reason a dish cloth stinks is because it has been used too long without washing, the same as your sponge would if it wasn't cleaned.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Your dishcloths will be absorbent if you do NOT use fabric softener when you was them. Those multi colored laundry pod things have softener in them. The ones called "free" that are all one color are just laundry soap.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Bombshellknits said:


> Your dishcloths will be absorbent if you do NOT use fabric softener when you was them. Those multi colored laundry pod things have softener in them. The ones called "free" that are all one color are just laundry soap.


The only fabric softener I use is white vinegar, and the smell does not linger, it disappears when the laundry is dry. I do not use laundry pods but laundry liquid or powder and always make sure it does not contain fabric softener. I also choose fragrance free as I find the fragrance can cause allergies.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> What do you do with you undergarments throw them away after
> you use them? I guess you'd rather fill the earth with things that
> won't degrade and go back to the earth where it came from, as
> cotton will.
> ...


No, I do not throw my underwear away after one wear. It goes in the washing machine. 
When I spend time knitting or sewing I want it to used and appreciated. only baby knitteds need to go in the washer after each wear. Microfibre cloths last for years and can be washed each day. I use them for dishes, for dusting, washing floors, and all cleaning tasks. I don't mind that they need to go in the washer after one use. 
I have plenty of items I WANT to knit, usually as gifts or for myself. I don't have time to make dish cloths etc.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> The only reason a dish cloth stinks is because it has been used too long without washing, the same as your sponge would if it wasn't cleaned.


That's why I don't use them they stink after one use. How is washing one cloth in the washing machine every day saving the environment. I put my sponge in the dishwasher at the same time with my dishes and then in to the microwave.

Are you saying you wash your dish rag with your undies?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> The first time I tried knitting with cotton I hated it too and didn't try it again, for a long time, until I got on KP and heard others talking about dish cloths. I decided I would try it again and had no problem at all and love making them. Don't know if the cotton yarn has changed over the years, but I don't hate it any more. It is not mindless knitting as mine are many many different patterns and many pretty colors. Here is a link to some pictures of ones I have made. Now tell me that those are rags and aren't pretty. I just made my daughter a beer mitt to wear tail gating, so I enjoy doing a variety of things.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301779-1.html


Useless IMHO. And I just bought a large skein of cotton to make shopping bags just as bad as I remember years ago.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Roe said:


> Or (just an idea) make enough of them put them together and tada you have an afghan, baby size or heck go for broke and make it bigger


What an excellent idea!

Hazel


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I hereby vow to stop reading anything else posted on this thread....those of us who like knitting/crocheting with cotton will continue to do so and use our items (and wash them!) as we see fit. Those who don't like working with it/using it will continue NOT making and using them. Enough, already!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I like them for baby gifts. There is a great one with an owl knitted in.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That's why I don't use them they stink after one use. How is washing one cloth in the washing machine every day saving the environment. I put my sponge in the dishwasher at the same time with my dishes and then in to the microwave.
> 
> Are you saying you wash your dish rag with your undies?


I never said wash them every day, I never said anything about undies, and I never said anything about saving the environment. My only comment was why a dish cloth or a sponge stinks and it is because it is used too long without going into the laundry. If that doesn't pertain to you, then there was no reason to comment to me.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

gardenlady4012 said:


> I hereby vow to stop reading anything else posted on this thread....those of us who like knitting/crocheting with cotton will continue to do so and use our items (and wash them!) as we see fit. Those who don't like working with it/using it will continue NOT making and using them. Enough, already!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NJG said:


> I never said wash them every day, I never said anything about undies, and I never said anything about saving the environment. My only comment was why a dish cloth or a sponge stinks and it is because it is used too long without going into the laundry. If that doesn't pertain to you, then there was no reason to comment to me.


I didn't say you did. But others said they throw them in the washer after every use. This is a conversation. It goes round and round. I don't believe cotton is all that environmentally pc.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gardenlady4012 said:


> I hereby vow to stop reading anything else posted on this thread....those of us who like knitting/crocheting with cotton will continue to do so and use our items (and wash them!) as we see fit. Those who don't like working with it/using it will continue NOT making and using them. Enough, already!


We are having a conversation here. That's how conversations work.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone else remember 'dishcloth soup'. My mother, grandmother and aunties made it all the time. Very simple and often cooked in the days before the automatic washing machine was part of the household 'white goods'. I will give you the recipe. Take all the dirty dishcloths, place them in a large saucepan, cover with cold water, add a goodly dash of washing powder or grated soap, leave on stove top until boiling point is reached, if electric or gas use high setting, then reduce heat and leave on a rolling boil for at least 10 minutes. Then throw out the hot water and rinse the dish cloths in several changes of fresh, cold water. Result, fresh smelling dish cloths at all times. WARNING: Please do not do what one of my sisters once did. She thought it would be a good idea to add a small amount of 'washing soda' to the mix. NEVER do that, the resulting fumes can be very harmful to both humans and animals. The same recipe would also be used to make face cloth soup. I still take my face towels, hand towels and tea towels outside and hand them on the hills hoist in the sun every day, if it is raining they are hung on the clothes line under the back patio. Pillows and blankets receive a monthly airing.

Yes, I have made it. When my son was working in the Pizza shop the tea towels and cloths were never really clean, so he started bringing them home every night. I had a very large pot so I made the 'dish cloth soup' only in it should have been called 'tea towel soup'. The boss could not understand how my son managed to get the tea towels so clean and sweet smelling and son would not tell him. Son told him it was a family secret and he was sworn to secrecy by his grandmother who gave him the recipe during a special ceremony, therefore he could never divulge it to anyone who was not a family member.

As most of us are members of a happy extended family here on KP I am allowed to share the family secret. Yes, I know some KPers are not part of my extended family but I know those KPers do not read my posts so my family secret is quite safe.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> You have just given me a germ of an idea. I am not familiar with the 100% cotton chenille as I usually knit with my own homespun wool but my idea may work with either the cotton chenille or crochet cotton. I am thinking along the lines of gloves instead of face washers. I know you can buy exfoliating gloves to use in the shower, so why not knit your own exfoliating gloves in your choice of cotton and either use them or give them as gifts. Or am I loopy? Come on gang, let us run the idea up the flag pole and see if anyone salutes it. Second question. If I can use 'exfoliate' and 'exfoliating' why can I NOT use the word 'exfoliator'?


You can use the word Exfoliator. There are chemical agents classified as exfoliators such as salicylic acid 2% and lactic acid and others.

Crochet cotton especially the twisted mercerized kind is stiff and scratchy feeling. Commercial gloves for body wash are also scratchy and polyester fiber. The point of the chenille is its very smooth and silky feel on the face. So I would not recommend twisted mercerized cord cotton for facials.

Let us know what you find out with your experiments.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> You can use the word Exfoliator. There are chemical agents classified as exfoliators such as salicylic acid 2% and lactic acid and others.
> 
> Crochet cotton especially the twisted mercerized kind is stiff and scratchy feeling. Commercial gloves for body wash are also scratchy and polyester fiber. The point of the chenille is its very smooth and silky feel on the face. So I would not recommend twisted mercerized cord cotton for facials.
> 
> Let us know what you find out with your experiments.


Every time I type the word 'exfoliator' the computer underlines it in red, indicating a spelling mistake. The dictionary returns the message
Exfoliator Define
No definition found.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Every time I type the word 'exfoliator' the computer underlines it in red, indicating a spelling mistake. The dictionary returns the message
> Exfoliator Define
> No definition found.


It is a legitimate synonym for exfoliant and has been in use since skin exfoliation became chic and youth preserving in the 1980ies.

The computer dictionaries and spelling correctors are inferior and sometimes make mistakes. Here is the definition for exfoliator

: a mechanical or chemical agent (as an abrasive skin wash or salicylic acid) that is applied to the skin to remove dead cells from the surface.

My computer always redlines the word beader as wrong. It is a person who strings, embroiders, or weaves with beads. Computer says no because it has a limited database of words in popular use. But we know better because we have a living dictionary in our minds.

I'll move to PM if you'd like to continue this conversation because we are going off topic here.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

pengwensgranny said:


> No, I do not throw my underwear away after one wear. It goes in the washing machine.
> When I spend time knitting or sewing I want it to used and appreciated. only baby knitteds need to go in the washer after each wear. Microfibre cloths last for years and can be washed each day. I use them for dishes, for dusting, washing floors, and all cleaning tasks. I don't mind that they need to go in the washer after one use.
> I have plenty of items I WANT to knit, usually as gifts or for myself. I don't have time to make dish cloths etc.


Thank you for the clarification on this matter.
Everyone has their own tastes and likes, that's what
makes the world go around. It would be horribly sad 
if everyone and everything were the same.


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


Interesting. MY friends love them and ask for them frequently!
(And I have no problem with them drying--I just hang them over the faucet or on one of those drying racks my mom used to have in the kitchen--like this one:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1274226


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> We were asked to comment by the OP.


But no one asked anybody to be rude about it! (And some responses have been quite rude!)


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

NJG said:


> The only reason a dish cloth stinks is because it has been used too long without washing, the same as your sponge would if it wasn't cleaned.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

1kathyr said:


> But no one asked anybody to be rude about it! (And some responses have been quite rude!)


I find your post rude Opinions are welcomed. The OP asked why and we are telling her both pro and con.


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I find your post rude Opinions are welcomed. The OP asked why and we are telling her both pro and con.


But many people are being rude about--including and especially YOU!

(And YOU are the reason I am no longer watching this thread.)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

1kathyr said:


> But many people are being rude about--including and especially YOU!


And I again I find your post rude. We were asked WHY and we are telling why. Why do you have a problem with that. Who is making you read this thread?


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Getting back to the original thread - I think a lot has got to do with the cost of cotton yarn in various parts of the world. It cost me £3 to buy enough beautiful cotton to make two small face cloths. Since I can buy 2 bigger ones for £1 in the local Asda (the UK Walmart) there is no real competition. I use sponge cloths for washing up (don't have a dish washer) and when they are getting a little elderly they are relegated to use on the kitchen floor, cleaning the lavatory or when decorating. It would be an insult to my handiwork to use something I had carefully knitted to clean the loo!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Getting back to the original thread - I think a lot has got to do with the cost of cotton yarn in various parts of the world. It cost me £3 to buy enough beautiful cotton to make two small face cloths. Since I can buy 2 bigger ones for £1 in the local Asda (the UK Walmart) there is no real competition. I use sponge cloths for washing up (don't have a dish washer) and when they are getting a little elderly they are relegated to use on the kitchen floor, cleaning the lavatory or when decorating. It would be an insult to my handiwork to use something I had carefully knitted to clean the loo!


Thank you for your opinion. And I agree with you. I just can't see making rags and that is what they are. I have plenty of rags. Old tee shirts, turtle necks etc.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

1kathyr said:


> But many people are being rude about--including and especially YOU!
> 
> (And YOU are the reason I am no longer watching this thread.)


Fine with me. You can comment all you want. I don't believe in censorship.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


Depends on the cotton that you use. Here in Aus the cotton of choice is Bendigo! Soooo soooft as well. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

1kathyr said:


> But many people are being rude about--including and especially YOU!
> 
> (And YOU are the reason I am no longer watching this thread.)


There are a few people here on KP who love to argue every point until it's dead of exhaustion, deceased, pushing up daisies, bereft of life, belly up, bumped off, buried and cashed in. They also like to repeat said argument over and over again until you have not only gotten the point, but been stabbed with it so many times you'll wish you were dead.

Once you're here a while, you'll figure out who these few people are, and RUN when you see their posts! Unless, of curse, you enjoy watching them beat a dead horse, in which case you get your popcorn and watch amusedly from the sidelines....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> There are a few people here on KP who love to argue every point until it's dead of exhaustion, deceased, pushing up daisies, bereft of life, belly up, bumped off, buried and cashed in. They also like to repeat said argument over and over again until you have not only gotten the point, but been stabbed with it so many times you'll wish you were dead.
> 
> Once you're here a while, you'll figure out who these few people are, and RUN when you see their posts! Unless, of curse, you enjoy watching them beat a dead horse, in which case you get your popcorn and watch amusedly from the sidelines....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Again it is wonderful to have free choice isn't it. Just don't complain about that free choice. It isn't PC.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> There are a few people here on KP who love to argue every point until it's dead of exhaustion, deceased, pushing up daisies, bereft of life, belly up, bumped off, buried and cashed in. They also like to repeat said argument over and over again until you have not only gotten the point, but been stabbed with it so many times you'll wish you were dead.
> 
> Once you're here a while, you'll figure out who these few people are, and RUN when you see their posts! Unless, of curse, you enjoy watching them beat a dead horse, in which case you get your popcorn and watch amusedly from the sidelines....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yup, I got my popcorn and know just what you mean.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Throwing a wash cloth in the washer each day takes no more water or soap than doing a load without it.
Not everyone has a dishwasher to clean sponges in.
By watching for sales or using coupons I can make a 9"x9" cloth for 50-60 cents, if I pay full price for a cone or large skein I can make them for a dollar each. As much as I love knit cloths I would not make them (or at least not in the volume I do) if it cost £1.5 (or the equivalent) to make each one.
EveMCooke: I'll probably continue to wash my colored cloths in the washing machine, but I, and my white tea towels, thank you for the "soup" recipe.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> Throwing a wash cloth in the washer each day takes no more water or soap than doing a load without it.
> Not everyone has a dishwasher to clean sponges in.
> By watching for sales or using coupons I can make a 9"x9" cloth for 50-60 cents, if I pay full price for a cone or large skein I can make them for a dollar each. As much as I love knit cloths I would not make them (or at least not in the volume I do) if it cost £1.5 (or the equivalent) to make each one.
> EveMCooke: I'll probably continue to wash my colored cloths in the washing machine, but I, and my white tea towels, thank you for the "soup" recipe.


Do you have a full load of clothes every day? And do you wash your dish clothes with undies? YUCK.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Sine said:


> I dishcloths for dusting.


The diagonally knit cotton dishcloth was my first knitted project when I learned to knit. Learned to increase, decrease & YO's. Didn't see a reason to knit a lot of them, so I gave it to my sister to use & she loved it & asked for more. Since they are 100% cotton, you can throw them in the washer & dryer & bleach them if they're white. You can even sterilize them in the dishwasher. They come out nice & thick out of the dryer & are perfect for dusting. They also seem to last forever. They're better for the environment because they're reuseable...no big mystery there!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> The diagonally knit cotton dishcloth was my first knitted project when I learned to knit. Learned to increase, decrease & YO's. Didn't see a reason to knit a lot of them, so I gave it to my sister to use & she loved it & asked for more. Since they are 100% cotton, you can throw them in the washer & dryer & bleach them if they're white. You can even sterilize them in the dishwasher. They come out nice & thick out of the dryer & are perfect for dusting. They also seem to last forever. They're better for the environment because they're reuseable...no big mystery there!


The manufacture of cotton is not environmentally sound though. Cotton requires a great deal of water to grow. Processing it into a usable from is also very environmentally unsound.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought exactly the same thing the first time I came across someone knitting dishcloths about 15 years ago. Now I knit them too! I make lots to be sold in the op shop I volunteer at. People ask for them. I can't knit them fast enough! (I do like to knit other things in between). I always have a dishcloth on the go and it is my take along project when ever I go somewhere that I will have to wait. I use them myself also. I also give small ones in different colours to new mums as baby wash cloths. I use lovely soft cotton.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


Bendigo Woollen Mills cotton is what I use and they are beautifully absorbent and very soft. I wait till it comes on sale. Bought $150 worth last year for $100. That's 33% off. I also use it for baby blankets and other summer clothing. It now also comes in 10 ply as well as 4 + 8ply. The best part is that they come in 200gm balls.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Neither paper mills nor the production of plastics are particularly environmently friendly either. Either is the use of potable water (tap water) for flushing the toilet, mopping the floor or gardening. If you live, you have an environmental impact. Each of us makes choices to lessen our impact in various personal ways. Just because someone else's choice isn't the same as your doesn't mean they are careless or unthinking just that the choices they make are different than yours.
Re: previous post. No I do not wash my dish cloths with undies. Yes, we wash clothes every day or two. Any wet items, including dish cloths, are air dried before going in the hamper (so things don't get musty). So wet towels and wash cloths are hung over the edge of the tub or shower to dry and dish cloths over the center wall of the two bowl sink.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> Neither paper mills nor the production of plastics are particularly environmently friendly either. Either is the use of potable water (tap water) for flushing the toilet, mopping the floor or gardening. If you live, you have an environmental impact. Each of us makes choices to lessen our impact in various personal ways. Just because someone else's choice isn't the same as your doesn't mean they are careless or unthinking just that the choices they make are different than yours.


 :thumbup: Cotton is hard on the environment and its growing soil uses insecticides and tons of fertilizers, and water. Humans in the third world pick them in harsh conditions. The Aral sea of central Asia dried up replacing a great source of fish and water with a desert dry lake because its feeding rivers were diverted to grow cotton in Uzbekistan etc. Really stupid, but that cotton was grown for making gunpowder and ammunition for Russia which is even worse.

But our "natural" better living through chemistry yarns of bamboo, milk, viscose, and other cellulosic yarns are very hard on the environment. It takes a lot copper and ammonium sulfate and other chemicals to make them into the glorious yarns they become.

If you forgive sheep for eating grasses and drinking water, and making fertilizers out the wrong end, they are probably the most environmentally friendly source of knitting yarns.

Like KateLyn said: if you live you have an impact. Whether you wear polyester or cotton or the new bamboo yarns.

Microfiber cloths are made of polyester which comes from petroleum. Live and let live.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> .... I know you can buy exfoliating gloves to use in the shower, so why not knit your own exfoliating gloves in your choice of cotton and either use them or give them as gifts. Or am I loopy? ....


I occasionally knit face cloths out of mercerised cotton and they are fabulous for exfoliating. They also make really good 'scrubby' cloths for dirty pots etc.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> ... How is washing one cloth in the washing machine every day saving the environment...


I imagine she does what I do. I save the dried, dirty cloths till I have a load of towels to wash and the dishcloths go in with the them and I use vinegar as 'conditioner'. Then out on the clothes line to dry in the sunshine.    
I'm pretty sure no one would put on the washing machine for one single dishcloth. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

My kind of person! Use, reuse, and reuse again!! Love your creativity


Montana Gramma said:


> Use them in the bathroom too, a lighter cotton, so soft or else tougher as an exfoliant. After the sink duty and faded they become floor scrubbers, they last forever even on ceramic tile, then off to the shop as an oil rag and then into the shop wood stove as a starter!
> The one thing I have been thanked the most for is, the tinier face cloths for babies, most are just too big and sloppy! A sock weight cotton, takes no time at all to knit just a garter stitch one and they wash easy and dry quick!
> They do not take a really long time to do and are very portable for knitting away. Of course hats and mittens etc work too and are nice gifts!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I imagine she does what I do. I save the diedy, dirty cloths till I have a load of towels to wash and the dishcloths go in with the them and I use vinegar as 'conditioner'. Then out on the clothes line to dry in the sunshine.
> I'm pretty sure no one would put on the washing machine for one single dishcloth. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm not.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I imagine she does what I do. I save the dried, dirty cloths till I have a load of towels to wash and the dishcloths go in with the them and I use vinegar as 'conditioner'. Then out on the clothes line to dry in the sunshine.
> I'm pretty sure no one would put on the washing machine for one single dishcloth. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think you are correct, but some people say anything just for arguments sake


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I've made a couple of dishcloths, out of cotton and found them useless, as they don't absorb water....they're NOT for me either.


which cotton did you use? I knit dishcloths in the car when my WIP is too big to take along. I used Bendigo woolen mills cotton/ bamboo blend. Its good for lots of things. Have even made "Knitted Knockers" it's nice and soft. great for washcloths too.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I use them for mopping my floors- they do a great job. They are the only thing I use for washing dishes, also.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> I wash my dishcloths in the dishwasher. Just make sure they are securely stuck on an upright pointer-thing so they don't get stuck in the revolving thing on the bottom.


 :thumbup: me too.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> Depends on the cotton that you use. Here in Aus the cotton of choice is Bendigo! Soooo soooft as well. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I use Bendigo cotton as well as their cotton/ bamboo blend. both wash beautifully, are great for washcloths and face cloths are absorbent,and are in great demand by my family and friends. They also do not smell if rinsed and dried thoroughly between uses and washed regularly. I often wash mine in the dishwasher. I use them for wiping benches, cabinets, the stove etc. I don't insist that all my family and friends knit them or use them. No worries here.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love them and my family asks for them all the time I practise diff stitches..


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

colleend2006 said:


> I love them and my family asks for them all the time I practise diff stitches..


Have you tried the baby weight cotton? I get it at Michael's. They look very Lacey with finer yarn but same size needles.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> wiresmom - I feel the same as you do. To my knowledge I have never seen any of our friends knitting dishcloths!! I have bought microfibre cloths for my dishes and I certainly won't be using anything else. I have been using them for years and they have still not needed replacing and I use a clean one every day - just toss them in the washing machine and dry them in the sun.
> I use microfibre cloths for all my cleaning.
> I personally feel my circle of friends would feel insulted if I gave them a knitted dishcloth!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I hate working with cotton so they have zero appeal to me.


May I ask what type of needles you are using if you don't like working with cotton? I didn't used to like it either. Now that I am using metal needles, so the yarn slides a little on them, I enjoy it. I can not knit with cotton on bamboo or wooden needles.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow! Who would have thought dishcloths could bring out such firm opinions. I love KP for this very reason.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Wow! Who would have thought dishcloths could bring out such firm opinions. I love KP for this very reason.


Me too. Hope you had a great Christmas.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I had a wonderful Christmas. How about yourself?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I had a wonderful Christmas. How about yourself?


Quiet. I had 18 days off. Any day I don't have to work is a great day. LOL.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Quiet. I had 18 days off. Any day I don't have to work is a great day. LOL.


I hear you there. I love quiet. I haven't missed one day of commuting to work since I retired. I got to love doing only what my heart desires really quick.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I hear you there. I love quiet. I haven't missed one day of commuting to work since I retired. I got to love doing only what my heart desires really quick.


2 years, and 68 days to go, I think... Or darn close. LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> 2 years, and 68 days to go, I think... Or darn close. LOL


You will love it. I loved my job, but retirement is a lot more fun. And I am enjoying using my relatively lately found sentence: 'cause I don't wanna'


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> You will love it. I loved my job, but retirement is a lot more fun. And I am enjoying using my relatively lately found sentence: 'cause I don't wanna'


LOL I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i love to make dishcloths.
u know what i use them for?
napkins.they are sturdy and heavy duty and colorful.
just with family around the table.
i use them to wash the dishes with too.
the lily cotton is so heavy duty.much nicer quality than some dishcloths from the store.


----------



## Ros1951 (Feb 23, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

raedean said:


> i love to make dishcloths.
> u know what i use them for?
> napkins.they are sturdy and heavy duty and colorful.
> just with family around the table.
> ...


I never thought to use them for napkins!


----------



## gjc1212 (Nov 7, 2013)

Actually, I have been ASKED for knitted dishcloths. They do a good scrubbing job. Also,fabric softener cuts down on the absorbency of towels, dishcloths, microfiber, etc.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Different reasons, and everyone has there opinion. 

Why? Mittins, hats, and scarfs? 

I have don't have much use for them in Florida?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sandj said:


> Different reasons, and everyone has there opinion.
> 
> Why? Mittins, hats, and scarfs?
> 
> I have don't have much use for them in Florida?


Maybe you could move. I couldn't help myself. LOL


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone here own the purple dish cloths from Flylady? I was thinking about buying them and wondered if they are as good as they claim. The postage to UK is quite high. Thanks.


----------

